
Show HN: Infinity Dashboard for Mac - n9com
https://fiplab.com/apps/infinity-dashboard-for-mac
======
n9com
We’re super excited to be launching Infinity Dashboard for Mac - a beautifully
organized app for keeping track of virtually anything that’s important to you.

Our app has over 35 bundled modules, such as current weather, exchange rates,
stock prices, countdown reminders, Amazon product price tracking, App Store
sales, Clicky web stats, travel times, Zendesk open tickets, Fitbit stats,
YouTube subscribers, Facebook fans and so much more. See the full list here:
[http://infinitydashboard.com/](http://infinitydashboard.com/)

What’s also great is that you can easily create custom modules to work within
the app. All you need is knowledge of Javascript and to follow our super
straightforward documentation. View our open source Github module repo here:
[https://github.com/fiplab/Infinity-Dashboard-
Modules](https://github.com/fiplab/Infinity-Dashboard-Modules)

We’d love to get your feedback on our version 1.0 - Anyone can try out the app
for free for 7 days. Also, as a thank you, you can grab a 20% discount using
coupon code: INFINITY20 if you decide you want to purchase the app :)

Also let us know if you think of a module we should consider adding to the
app!

